# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كلمات أعجبتني

## النسر2

*الطموح و الأهداف والنجاح ... هي مصطلحات تدعونا إلى التفاؤل وشحذ الهمم والعزائم لتحقيق ما تصبو إليه أنفسنا ..
 وما الفائدة من العيش إن كان الإنسان بلا طموح وأهداف !!!!

 الفشل ... المصطلح الذي يبعث بالتشاؤم 

 هنا أسطر ما يعني لي شخصياً كل مصطلح منها  

 الطموح :
 ينبغي لطموح الإنسان أن يكون بلا حدود وأن يفوق كل المقاييس 
 فعلى سبيل المثال من يتمنى أن يدرس في الخارج لا ينبغي أن يكتفي بذلك ..  فبعد أن يحصل على الفرصة بالدراسة في الخارج سيطمح بالحصول على أعلى  المعدلات ... وبعدها يحصل على وظيفة مرموقة ... يليها الترقي في السلم  الوظيفي ... وهكذا 
 فمن وضع سقفاً لطموحه كأنما قتل قدراته ...

 الأهداف : 
 لا أظن أنها تختلف كثيراً عن مفهوم الطموح 
 فالإنسان يضع مجموعة من الأهداف في حياته ليحققها ويعود ليضع المزيد من الأهداف 
 فمن الصعب أن يكون للإنسان هدف دائم طوال حياته إلا في بعض الحالات ...  فمن أهدافنا هو إرضاء المولى عز وجل للفوز بالنعيم والنجاة من الجحيم ...  فيبقى هذا الهدف طوال حياة الإنسان المسلم ليثبت نفسه ويكون الهدف الأساسي  وما دونه يصبح فرعي ...

 النجاح :
 النجاح هي الأجمل بين هذه المصطلحات ... الثمرة التي نجنيها بعد وضع الأهداف والطموحات والسعي جاهدين لتحقيق الحلم ...
 ولا أزال مؤمن كل الإيمان أن النجاح لا يأتي بسهولة ... فمن طلب العلا سهر  الليالي .... ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر ..
 فمن لا يعمل جاهداً لن يحقق ثمرة النجاح التي يصبو إليها 

 الفشل : 
 أعتذر على تضمين هذا المصطلح القبيح بين المصطلحات الجميلة .... ولكن لنعرف حلاوة الشي يجب أن نتذوق طعمه المر 
 الفشل هو العدو الأول للنجاح .... لا يوجد منا من يحب الفشل ولكن للأسف البعض هو من يستسلم للفشل 
 أحترم من يغير مصطلح الفشل إلى مصطلح محاولة لم تنجح يمكن الاستفادة منها عن طريق معرفة أسباب الضعف والوهن 
 يقول أديسون بعد 99 محاولة فاشلة لاختراع المصباح : لم أفشل أبداً ولكن  عرفت 99 طريقة لن يعمل بها المصباح وهذا سبب النجاح في اختراعي..

*

----------

